# Driving Taxi in Rome



## Suva88 (Jan 23, 2019)

Greetings, my name is Ryan. I'm currently an Uber driver in San Francisco and am interested in driving a taxi in Rome. There's the shipping of my car and medallion taxi purchase, along with obtaining their green card. If anyone has any insight into what obstacles I may be looking at -- feel free to reply with some info. Currently seeking a consultant on this matter.

-thanks!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Suva88 said:


> Greetings, my name is Ryan. I'm currently an Uber driver in San Francisco and am interested in driving a taxi in Rome. There's the shipping of my car and medallion taxi purchase, along with obtaining their green card. If anyone has any insight into what obstacles I may be looking at -- feel free to reply with some info. Currently seeking a consultant on this matter.
> 
> -thanks!


Oh, Ryan...

You are looking at so many obstacles, I have no idea where to begin.

Unless you are an Italian or other EU citizen, it would be nearly impossible for you to spend more than 90 days out of any 180 day period in Italy and, even then, you would not be permitted to perform any sort of work.

Green card? No such thing.

Work visa? Extremely difficult to obtain unless you are a highly educated professional with a specialty in demand and that cannot be filled by an Italian citizen.

Do you have any Italian blood? If so, your best chance *might* be to determine if you are eligible for Italian Citizenship Jure Sanguinis - by blood right.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The first problem will be shipping your car. The fact you'd even consider shipping the car isn't a good sign.

If you could even find somebody selling a cab license it would be hundreds of thousands of Euros.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> The first problem will be shipping your car. The fact you'd even consider shipping the car isn't a good sign.
> 
> If you could even find somebody selling a cab license it would be hundreds of thousands of Euros.


My goodness, I totally forgot to mention the car...

Ryan, if you were importing a car that was manufactured within the EU and that meets all EU safety and emissions standards, you would have a *chance* of success.

But, any other vehicle would require expensive mods and updates, would take months to get approved (if ever), and would generally be a very, very, bad idea.


----------

